# savlon?



## princessellie

is it safe to use savlon during pregnancy?

i have insect bites all over me and theyre really itchy and have been told savlon will help

thanks :)

x


----------



## Charlotte-j

i used it, had no probs, and helps alot :D so didt scratch myslef to bits lol


----------



## Hevz

If it's not ok it will say so on the bottle....not heared that it's dangerous though. I used Sudocrem on my bites when I got them....you can use that.


Don't itch....I hate it when people say that:hissy:, it's impossible not to isn't it?:hugs:


----------



## enigma

Savlon is the safest cream you can get, my vet even told me to use it on my cat when he had a lump on his head.


----------



## princessellie

ok thats brill, i am gna get some tomorrow

uve all made my day 

thanks 

x


----------



## Sarahkka

princessellie - 
For future reference! :)
One way you can check is by looking up the active or medicinal ingredients listed on the box or container and checking them on either of these websites:
https://www.safefetus.com/
https://www.motherisk.org/women/drugs.jsp
Safefetus is especially good because you can usually look up both the commercial and the chemical name of the drug in question. It is an American site, so some of your UK drugs may not be listed under names that you recognize - the chemical names may be the most helpful in that case.


----------



## elm

Hope it helps :hugs: x


----------

